# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Protección Civil avisa de riesgo de desbordamientos en el Guadiana y el Guadalquivir

## F. Lázaro

Pues eso... que cuidadito en estas dos cuencas con las lluvias, que llueve sobre mojado y algunos afluentes bajan bien cargados de agua.

----------


## REEGE

Según algunos enlaces ésta semana santa lloverá y como bien dices F. Lázaro, sobre mojado!! Con los embalses a éstos niveles y desembalsando pocas cantidades, ante el nivel de los ríos, quejas de pueblos a sus orillas y el verdadero "culpable" (EL TIEMPO), tendremos unos días complicados y de debates.
Señores no hay forma humana de contener y minimizar mejor tal cantidad de lluvias por la cuenca del Guadalquivir.
Estamos ante unos de esos periodos extraordinarios de precipitaciones en una determinada zona que con los embalses "cargaditos" es imposible no causar ciertas inundaciones.
Sólo esperar que las lluvias sean débiles y nos deje disfrutar de una Semana Santa con procesiones.

----------


## embalses al 100%

El Guadalquivir por Lora, que lo he visto un par de veces este fin de semana, va bien crecido y al borde del desbordamiento por la zona. Como siga lloviendo esta semana...

----------

